# Goldfish with janitor fish in aquarium



## Aquafish

Hi friends hows everything.
I need advise about my goldfish, is it okay or advisable to put a janitor fish in my aquarium? will not harm my goldfish? i have seen a goldfish with janitor fish in pet store. please advise me. thanks:fish5:


----------



## Crazy

define janitor fish?


----------



## majerah1

Agree, define janitor fish. Also what size is your tank for said fishes? this will help determine a yay or nay answer.


----------



## Aquafish

thanks for the reply.
please see attached picture of the janitor fish.
and this janitor fish is always stick in the glass.
my tank size is 25 gallons with four goldfish.
thanks


----------



## Sherry

HMMM..... sorry I still have never seen or heard of a janitor fish...interesting.
25g may be a bit small for 4 goldfish....
I thought goldfish grew really fast and needed about 30g per goldfish. Just what I have read....


----------



## Miss Vicky

What you're calling a "janitor fish" is actually a plecostomus. Your tank is too small for a pleco and, really, too small for the goldfish you already have. Also, both species generate A LOT of poo. 

So, no, it's not a good idea.


----------



## Aquafish

Thanks very much


----------

